# Fosgate vintage amp, not Rockford



## MasterMod (Jul 14, 2011)

Throwback to the REAL old school: fosgate amp


----------



## Positive P (Jul 26, 2011)

Wow! That's amazing!


----------



## azvrt (Nov 11, 2010)

Does it have a high bias and high idle current ?
The heatsinks are pretty extreme.
Cool ! (or hot !)


----------



## theunderfighter (Apr 4, 2011)

WOW. Nice.


----------

